# My wife cheated, and now I'm the one pleading to work it out...help please



## Ry2011 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been with my wife for seven years now, officially married a little over two years now. We have two little girls together ages 5 1/2 and 22 months. She's been unhappy on and off for years, has dealt with anxiety her entire life, and her moods are always up and down from minute to minute. Still, I love her with all my heart and always have. I discovered this past Saturday she was cheating on me with a younger man that didn't care if she was married with children. I was and am devastated about this but I don't want to lose her or my family. Why should I be punished now and not get to see my children everyday because she decided to cheat on me. Why do I have to leave my house, leave everything I love and have in this life. Although she is now dealing with regret I have told her I still love her and am willing to forgive and build a stronger marriage with some professional guidance. She's not sure if she wants to do that, and I "think" part of the reason may be due to not wanting to sit there and be the one who cheated. She paints a picture of our marriage as we're to different and argue all the time. We have our share of arguments, but nothing out of control or physical. She's my best friend and I don't want to lose her now. What do I do now?


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry you are in such a mess.

Is the affair over? Have you made the demands of transparency into all aspects of her life (texts, calls, emails, everything)? Does she want to save the marriage? Has she been tested to see if she is bi-polar?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Stop thinking you have to lose your family.

Her failing can be overcome.

If she is still cheating that has to stop. Draw clear boundaries!

She's free to leave -- without the kids.

Unless you are utterly a bad parent no court is going to prevent you from having contact with your kids.

Find professional marriage counseling and consult with a divorce lawyer even though you do not want one.

Know your options, plan your life around truth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Do not plead with her! Do not make her think that it is OK to cheat, that you will just take her back to save your family! This is a sure way to have her cheat again. If she does come back, she will know there are no consequences.

Even if you want your family together, do you really want it under these circumstances? 

There are list of things that you should be requiring HER to do. Not you. If she isn't willing to do these things, then you need to have a separation agreement written up or file for divorce.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

See a lawyer to understand all of your options. Get tested for STD's. If the roles were reversed do you think she would accept such humiliation and disrespect from you? If the OM has a girlfriend or is married then you need to expose them.

It seems clear that your wife sees you as a doormat and there would be no consequences to her from you for her cheating. She clearly has no respect for you whatsoever. If you do not respect yourself then who will? Nobody respects a doormat. Good luck.


----------



## Ry2011 (Nov 3, 2011)

I guess its what can you believe at this stage. As far as I know there will be no more of that loser. She claimed emphatically that it never got sexual although the text I found said let's F on it. She said he wanted to but that it hadn't escalated that far yet. What kind of 24 year old goes hunting for a 28 year old woman, married with two kids. Trophy is all I could come up with. She's never been tested for bi-polar but I've always wondered since she can be so "up" one minute and then so "down" the next. I don't know if she wants to save the marriage. I don't understand why she wouldn't want to exhaust every resource first since we have tried NOTHING to make things right for "her". I know I won't actually lose my family, but I just mean not being able to give them baths and tuck them in each night. I'm the one who was burned and now I might end up being the one getting snubbed from being in their life full time. These two girls mean everything to me, my biggest accomplishment in life.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

If you want to save the marriage, tell her so. Then tell her that the following conditions are REQUIRED:
- No contact with the OM, and you be present when she calls him on speaker phone to tell him that it's over and there will no future contact of any kind.
- Full access to and and all email, FB, texts, phone calls.
- Marriage counseling, and individual counseling (both of you). 
- She visit a Psychiatrist and be tested for possible disorders so that she can improve her overall happiness in life.

Start there. If she's not interested, you know what you have to do.


----------



## Ry2011 (Nov 3, 2011)

I do want to save the marriage, because I think its worth saving. Having never reached this point in the past I can't imagine just moving on and never giving it the chance it deserves. We've been side by side for seven years and now with two children by our side to just walk away without giving it everything we have first. I want the counseling for sure but I can't make her do it. The reality of all this is starting to sink in, and I'm in for a rough go here.

What if she's not interested at the moment, but then all of a sudden decides she wants to do it later? I'm scared of separating, moving out somewhere on my own only for her to ask me to come back a month or two later to work it out. Then what, my kids are happy again only for her to figure out months later she really does want to divorce.


----------



## OldSchool (Nov 3, 2011)

Talk to a lawyer, know your options. Remember that lawyers are there to make money, they will not make money if they are not working for you so don't be surprised if the only option they really suggest is divorce or leads to divorce. 

Talk with your family if you have family members whose advice you trust. Close friends maybe, a pastor/priest/marriage counselor (whatever flavor suits you best?)

The idea is to get a range of options so you don't feel like you are being pushed into a corner.

Also you should start protecting your assets now, that should also be something you bring up with a lawyer, by the way don't talk to just one lawyer, talk to a few. The kids add a big layer of complexity to things and depending on what state you live in it changes things too.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Good advice from Old School. Recovering a decent relationship with a serial cheater is a terrible long shot. So, protect yourself. financially, healthwise and emotionally.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

While it is easier said and done, you MUST start to become emotionally detached from her words and actions so that you can move on with your life, with or without her. 

If she wants to separate from you, calmly and quietly tell her "OK honey, go ahead and leave, there's the door". DO NOT do the boneheaded typical move that many of us men do and accept to leave your home and family. Let her go and live with the OM for a time and have him take care of her and all the baggage she brings. I can guarantee you that in a short period of time either the OM or she or both will not be able to stand to look at each other because their fantasy world will explode due to the burning light of reality. 

The reality is that only a tiny percentage of affair partners ever turn their affair into a functional relationship. Add to that your wife's mental/emotional baggage and the odds just went down to almost zero.

But again I must stress *DO NOT leave your home and family.*


----------



## OldSchool (Nov 3, 2011)

morituri said:


> While it is easier said and done, you MUST start to become emotionally detached from her words and actions so that you can move on with your life, with or without her.
> 
> If she wants to separate from you, calmly and quietly tell her "OK honey, go ahead and leave, there's the door". DO NOT do the boneheaded typical move that many of us men do and accept to leave your home and family. Let her go and live with the OM for a time and have him take care of her and all the baggage she brings. I can guarantee you that in a short period of time either the OM or she or both will not be able to stand to look at each other because their fantasy world will explode due to the burning light of reality.
> 
> ...


Yeah I like this, make THEM make the decision to walk away from the relationship.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

You have mentioned a couple of times how you can't understand a young guy trying to hook up with an older married with kids woman. 

What you should have been saying is that you can't understand your wife, getting involved with a younger man when she is married with kids.

Tell her she can leave if she doesn't want to be married. Start a 180, which pretty much means, work on yourself and forget about your wife. Do things with the kids, without her. Do things for yourself, without her. Exercise to relieve the stress. Show her that you can survive without her. 

You do this to prepare yourself for a life without her. You do this to make yourself more attactive to her, and for her to come to you if she wants to save the marriage. She stepped out on the marriage and she is the one that needs to do the work to get the marriage back on track. If you do the work, she will have had no consequences for her actions and the chance of them repeated goes up 1000%.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Ry2011 said:


> I guess its what can you believe at this stage. As far as I know there will be no more of that loser. She claimed emphatically that it never got sexual although the text I found said let's F on it. She said he wanted to but that it hadn't escalated that far yet. What kind of 24 year old goes hunting for a 28 year old woman, married with two kids. Trophy is all I could come up with. She's never been tested for bi-polar but I've always wondered since she can be so "up" one minute and then so "down" the next. I don't know if she wants to save the marriage. I don't understand why she wouldn't want to exhaust every resource first since we have tried NOTHING to make things right for "her". I know I won't actually lose my family, but I just mean not being able to give them baths and tuck them in each night. I'm the one who was burned and now I might end up being the one getting snubbed from being in their life full time. These two girls mean everything to me, my biggest accomplishment in life.


Married can be easy targets AND for some men they hold a higher value as they are taking a woman from another man. She ios willing to throw away her entire life with her husband to to have the pleasure this guy can give her for the moment. he does not heavy lifting. Meets no needs yet he can have this woman anyway he wants just because she values him over the man she has married. It is probably a huge ego boost for him. Some men really get off on that aspect.

So him being very Alpha in this way is something she gets off on. She will not want a weak man who comes begging to her. She does not want a man she cannot respect. A woman cuckolding a husband is a very cruel thing. Especially when she knows he will humiliate himself to stay with the children.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Yeah I like this, make THEM make the decision to walk away from the relationship.


I like that advice too.

When I found out my husband was cheating I kicked him out. Woke him right up, I tell ya. We have kids but they're older.


----------



## Ry2011 (Nov 3, 2011)

All this advice and reality is what I needed I suppose. I don't want to take the hard line approach to soon I guess though. I'm still trying to read between the lines if at this point she really just doesn't want to seek counseling to work through the issues, or if like she mentioned doesn't want to go sit down with someone and have a big spotlight on her affair. Kind of thumbing her nose at the idea that someone could actually help her with personal and relationship troubles. Well anyways, thanks all for the various advice. Whatever happens I've got a long agonizing road ahead.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

No consequences to her actions equals no motivation to change.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

bryanp said:


> No consequences to her actions equals no motivation to change.


Which means she will certainly be a repeat offender.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Entropy3000 said:


> So him being very Alpha in this way is something she gets off on. She will not want a weak man who comes begging to her. She does not want a man she cannot respect. A woman cuckolding a husband is a very cruel thing. Especially when she knows he will humiliate himself to stay with the children.


I'd like to point out that most of us with a wife cheating this way do NOT know this is going on. We most definitely are not encouraging this hostile behavior.

It's completely on the wife and her conspirator getting off on their disgusting behavior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I like that advice too.
> 
> When I found out my husband was cheating I kicked him out. Woke him right up, I tell ya. We have kids but they're older.


With regards to this, women tend to be much smarter than us men who still have this ridiculous chivalrous behavior towards our cheating wives by choosing to leave our homes and children as though that was the honorable thing to do. A cheating wife, just like a cheating husband, has proven to be a bad parent and thus unfit to look after the best interest of the children.

In my view, an unremorseful cheater should always be kicked out of the home by the betrayed spouse, no matter what the cheater's gender happens to be.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree. Men are brainwashed by the crap we are fed.

Now, back to my movie, where the woman hauls off and slaps the **** out of a guy that offended her. (he's a guy,right. It's legal and well deserved because of that y chromosome((apparently prevents injury)))


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

What you have not said one word about---is WHY she was driven to give herself to another man

Who cares what his age is---she went to another man, that's it, that's all, another man, his age is meaningless----there have to be some huge cracks in your mge., and before you even think about an R., or staying in this mge----things need to be fixed

The way you are approaching this, is to continue to heap disrespect on yourself, and she sees/knows it

There MUST be accountability, boundaries, transparency, contriteness, and remorse, or sure as you take another breath, she will take another man to herself, somewhere down the road.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Which means she will certainly be a repeat offender.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

And that's what happens all the time. Sweep it under the rug and it will happen again. Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

She's not afraid of losing you because SHE KNOWS that you are more afraid of losing her. Compound that with the fact that her ego got stroked by another man and she feels that she's got all the cards in the deck.

But you can change that by conquering your fear of losing her and the kids. Click on the link below my signature titled 'No More Mr Nice Guy', download a free copy of the ebook and read, read, read. Also click on the links for 'Just Let Them Go' and the 'The 180 degrees rules'

As I said in my earlier post, offer her to go live with the OM while you remain in your home with the kids. If she does leave, don't be surprised if in the coming weeks and months she starts missing the kids, her life with you, and eventually begs you to let her come home. It happens all the time for the betrayed spouses who had the guts to let their cheating spouses go and live with their AP (affair partner). There's a lot to be said for courage.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

Consider counseling to figure out what makes sense to you.

Recognize that you won't have to lose all contact with your kids if you're a reasonable parent because you should be able to get some kind of joint custody.

She should be making this up to you. However, I feel your pain that you're the one trying to fix it. My WH screwed up, but blames me and I'm the one trying to fix it. It took me two months to realize that until he's going to accept responsibility for his actions and commit to the marriage, it wont work. If she isn't willing to commit to the marriage, then it won't work. If you sweep it all under the rug, she will just do it again.

Take the hard approach now. Be strong. You will be better off for it.


----------



## mrsconfused87 (Nov 6, 2011)

Honestly, having your husband fight for you is everything. If you fight for her-she may come around to wanting to work it out. I was in the same boat as her not to long ago and my husband fought for me,when I know it seemed to him like I didnt want to work things out- its because I felt I had already failed and that he wanted nothing to do with me-it took a long time to feel like I even deserved him- It was unattractive for him to fight for me because at that point i felt nothing for him- people can fall in and out of love so many times-the key is to not fall out of love at the same time- I really think you can save your family


----------



## johnsmjp (Nov 9, 2011)

I feel for you. I've got the same issues. Been handling them for a while now. First you must seek marriage counseling and get a christain counselor not one of these new worldly counselors, they wont help you. Second dont discuss any of it with friends or family, just the counselor. I've been down that road, nothing good came from it. As for the cheating, until you get to counseling dont believe a word she says. Its like an drug adiction and they'll lie and lie. Just remember you did nothing wrong! If she dosent want to go to counseling, tell her to leave, I know its hard to that but its like shock therpy. And if she wants a divorce, try to talk her into counseling first, but my advice to you is go see a lawyer, even if you dont want the divorce, just to know your rights do it for the kids. Also, try not to let your emotions get in the way when you two are talking things out. Stay calm and cool, nothing good comes from yelling. Dont beg and dont use emotional blackmail. Tell her if she wants to stay married to you, she has to be a open book, PERIOD! Now why she cheated, there is something missing between the two of you. A good book on this is marriage fittness by Mort fertel I think thats how its spelled. Helped me alot, a little late but helped. All married couples should have to read this book, when they get married.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

morituri said:


> A cheating wife, just like a cheating husband, has proven to be a bad parent and thus unfit to look after the best interest of the children.


That`s simply false.



> In my view, an unremorseful cheater should always be kicked out of the home by the betrayed spouse, no matter what the cheater's gender happens to be.


That`s simply illegal.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

It's not illegal per se, but you cannot legally make them leave. You can tell them to or ask them to, but they don't have to know that you can't really make them leave. In other words, you can bluff them by kicking them out, but if they come back, you actually have to let them unfortunately. It's the same procedure the cops use. The cops cant search a vehicle without a warrant unless it's incident to an arrest or see something in plain sight giving them probable cause. So they ask the driver if they can search the car, and 99.99% of the time, the driver says yes.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> It's not illegal per se, but you cannot legally make them leave. You can tell them to or ask them to, but they don't have to know that you can't really make them leave. In other words, you can bluff them by kicking them out, but if they come back, you actually have to let them unfortunately. It's the same procedure the cops use. The cops cant search a vehicle without a warrant unless it's incident to an arrest or see something in plain sight giving them probable cause. So they ask the driver if they can search the car, and 99.99% of the time, the driver says yes.


Oh trust me if my wife were cheating I know exactly how to get her to choose to leave but "kicking her out" isn`t an option.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

tacoma said:


> That`s simply false.


A cheating spouse by his/her betrayal has practically destroyed the marriage, the foundation of the family. The children's lives will subject to emotional upheaval. The possibility of getting an STD and passing it on to the betrayed spouse, threatens the health and life of not just the cheating spouse but the betrayed spouse as well. The financial future of the family is now in question because the establishment of two households will more than likely create a struggle to support the children. And the lingering anger and bitterness from one spouse towards the other, will make it hard to co-parent effectively and create emotional anxiety in the children who equally love their parents.

Now you tell me, are those outcomes the mark of a good parent?



> That`s simply illegal.


If it was illegal then wives would be arrested and hauled off to jail all the time.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

morituri said:


> Now you tell me, are those outcomes the mark of a good parent?


Nope, but nobodies perfect and for all those faults there are many aspects to parenting that don`t apply.
There are also far too many individual situations and levels of complexity in marital relations to state that all unfaithful spouses are bad parents.



> If it was illegal then wives would be arrested and hauled off to jail all the time.


It is illegal to forcibly remove your spouse from the marital home.

This is simply a fact you can`t get around (at least in my state).

You cannot "kick" your spouse out of their home.
You can tell them to leave but it`s their choice to do so or not.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Nope, but nobodies perfect and for all those faults there are many aspects to parenting that don`t apply. There are also far too many individual situations and levels of complexity in marital relations to state that all unfaithful spouses are bad parents.


Care to name a few of those that would prove your assertion that a cheating parent is not a bad parent?



> It is illegal to forcibly remove your spouse from the marital home.
> 
> This is simply a fact you can`t get around (at least in my state).
> 
> ...


You're right but you know as well as I do that the term 'kick' is not a literal but a figurative term used to express that the betrayed spouse has told his/her unfaithful spouse to leave the family home. Sure there are some betrayed spouses - women in particular - who have gotten physical and broken the law by tossing the cheating spouse's belongings out the door. The only reason why they have gotten away with it is that is that the cheating spouse has declined to press charges. But in most cases, when the betrayed spouse has expressed the desire to have the cheating spouse leave the family home, the cheater does so out of his own free will.


----------



## timezonejones (Feb 16, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Oh trust me if my wife were cheating I know exactly how to get her to choose to leave but "kicking her out" isn`t an option.


How would you get her to choose to leave?


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

Ry2011 said:


> Why should I be punished now and not get to see my children everyday because she decided to cheat on me.


Because are JUST a father. Wives can do this to their spouses and still end up getting custody, CS, and sometimes even spousal support. It sucks. Fathers don't stand a chance. Trust me, I know.

But I also know that being an every other weekend dad, and seeing my kids once during every week is something that can be adjusted to. It also gives me the freedom to put my life back together.

It also means that she doesn't get to depend on you. Example, if she gets sick, she is now the custodial parent, and you are paying to to be the custodial parent(not by choice since I know you'd want custody). I've had to tell my wife that her situation and problems are now her concern and if she needs anything, she needs to look to her new man for help, not me.

Thats not to say I don't want my kids any time I can get them, but you now are in control of your life.




> Why do I have to leave my house, leave everything I love and have in this life.


You don't have to. She SHOULD be the one to leave. But if she leaves, then you owe her 1/2 the equity in the house. Likewise if you leave, she now owes you that 1/2. It can all be negotiated against marital debt, retirement, etc.




> Although she is now dealing with regret I have told her I still love her and am willing to forgive and build a stronger marriage with some professional guidance. She's not sure if she wants to do that, and I "think" part of the reason may be due to not wanting to sit there and be the one who cheated.



Nah, its would be because she desires this younger man's member. She isn't sure she wants to be tied down sexually to one man the rest of her life.




> She paints a picture of our marriage as we're to different and argue all the time. We have our share of arguments, but nothing out of control or physical. She's my best friend and I don't want to lose her now. What do I do now?


A best friend won't betray you. Trust me, she isn't a friend at all, much less a wife.

What do you do? That is up to you. I'd advice cutting her cancerous ass out of your life.

Because if you don't, she will open her thighs for another man again sooner or later.

Sorry to put it so harsh, but thats the way you need to see it because thats the way it is.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Check the date people. 

Zombie thread!!!


----------



## dante_ (Dec 5, 2012)

morituri said:


> While it is easier said and done, you MUST start to become emotionally detached from her words and actions so that you can move on with your life, with or without her.
> 
> If she wants to separate from you, calmly and quietly tell her "OK honey, go ahead and leave, there's the door". DO NOT do the boneheaded typical move that many of us men do and accept to leave your home and family. Let her go and live with the OM for a time and have him take care of her and all the baggage she brings. I can guarantee you that in a short period of time either the OM or she or both will not be able to stand to look at each other because their fantasy world will explode due to the burning light of reality.
> 
> ...


DO NOT MOVE FROM YOUR HOUSE AND CHILDREN!! Unless of course you are in danger some how. When my wife cheated on me the second time we stopped talking, we just passed each other during the day in silence. It was weird and the kids were seeing it all. I was sleeping upstairs in a spare room. I found a house and moved out. That was a year ago. The kids are with me half of the time now. That is the problem. I didn't want to divorce my children but have been forced into this. In retrospect I could have stayed and lived in misery but I somehow feel since I did move out that things have been better and now we can actually speak to one another without it escalating. The kids see that we talk and I suppose that is good for them to see. 
Now I am having thoughts of trying to reconcile because I want the kids to be raised by both parents and in the same house. Like another post on this thread I never wanted to be less than 100% involved with my children's lives. So do you stay and try to work it out but always have these lingering bad feelings for the rest of your life or divorce and have a potentially worse life in some remarried,stepmom,step grandparent,split vacations, another man around my kids (!!), and all the other weirdness involved in the life long. I need to figure this out but it is. If only she would change.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

He has already moved, divorced, remmaried and has triplets on the way.

You're a little late to the party.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

First - YOU need to take control. Call her parents and tell them she needs to come stay with them until she decides to be fully committed to her marriage. Tell them she cheated and give as many details as possible. Then, call your parents. Pack her bag and put her out asap.

Second - call an attorney and file for separation. She needs to know that YOU are in charge of this situation.

Third - she needs to give you all email passwords, facebook passwords, phone log records, text records, etc. Turn off all but phone calls on her cell if possible. 

Fourth - have her call the OM in front of you and tell him that she does not want any further contact with him, that she loves you and she never should have hurt you this way.

Fifth - have her schedule an STD test for both of you. 

Sixth - She needs to go to individual counseling to figure out why she would do something this horrible..

None of these are negotiable, optional or up for discussion. SHE screwed up and SHE must pay the penalties. 

You do NOT leave the house, you do NOT leave the children. She goes until she can pull her head out of her behind and be the one begging to work things out.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Crap - hate that. WTH????


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Ry2011 said:


> I've been with my wife for seven years now, officially married a little over two years now. We have two little girls together ages 5 1/2 and 22 months. *She's been unhappy on and off for years, has dealt with anxiety her entire life, and her moods are always up and down from minute to minute.* _She probably needs professional help and no matter how much you love her...YOU CAN'T FIX HER, like you've been thinking you can. (We know that's how you think) _Still, I love her with all my heart and always have. I discovered this past Saturday she was cheating on me with a younger man that didn't care if she was married with children. *I was and am devastated about this but I don't want to lose her or my family.* _Why would YOU lose out or move out. SHE broke the marriage..SHE needs to go. Stand up and kick her out. Seriously, if you want to have a CHANCE of saving your marriage...KICK HER OUT and tell her she can POSSIBLY come back when she fixes herself. My god, she has you trained. _ *Why should I be punished now and not get to see my children everyday because she decided to cheat on me.* _Great question, but you're asking as a victim, change your attitude when asking this question and ask from a stand point of strength and anger. You'll see a BIG difference in how your brain responds. _ Why do I have to leave my house, leave everything I love and have in this life. Although she is now dealing with regret *I have told her I still love her* _Stop, don't show her ANYTHING. Look up the 180 and DO IT_. *and am willing to forgive and build a stronger marriage with some professional guidance.* _You're wording this wrong. "And am willing to POSSIBLY let her earn my trust back, IF she fixes herself and acts properly like someone who actually VALUES me as the great husband and father I am."_ She's not sure if she wants to do that, and I "think" part of the reason may be due to not wanting to sit there and be the one who cheated. _HAHA, uhmmm she did! MAKE HER FACE IT. It's the only way she can fix herself. _ She paints a picture of our marriage as we're to different and argue all the time. We have our share of arguments, but nothing out of control or physical. She's my best friend and I don't want to lose her now. *What do I do now?* _Realize that what YOU think you have in a marriage and wife is VERY different than what your wife thinks of your marriage and who SHE is as a wife. Stop living in your delusional world and realize what reality is_


First, the number one rule of cheating. The ONLY person allowed to beg, plead etc. is the CHEATER. If the cheatee begs, GAME OVER.

aside from that.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

LOL,

Twice resurrected zombie thread!!


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Forehead smack
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

